# The Vendee and Brittany



## jackiejeffrey (Apr 28, 2011)

going to the vendee for one week in june followed by a week in brittany
has anyone been to either place and could recommend things to do and see
also any aires/ campsites to head for?
i am mainly confused about brittany, is it best to go west or east coast??
thanks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi and welcome.
A search will provide you with a wealth of information.
The Guf of Morbihan has a microclimate that is warm and reasonably dry .
Camping de la plage at La trinite sur mer is a good base for touring the old towns of Auray and Vannes.

Are you taking children. If yes the site mentioned opens onto the beach. Carnac is a couple of miles away.
Take your bikes with you.

Dave p


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> i am mainly confused about brittany, is it best to go west or east coast??
> thanks


Yes- a bit confused- Don't think Brittany has a East Coast :wink:

I agree with Dave; Morbihan/Vannes area is nice

Think you may have to subscribe to search on here though


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi, 

It really depends on what sort of things you like to do and whether you want all singing , dancing campsites with pools, or just somewhere quiet to park for the night on an aire. 

Three years ago we went round the coast from St Malo to St Jean de Monts in about 3 weeks, stopping mainly on Aires for a night or two & travelling as far each day as it toook us to find somewhere interesting to look at, visit or explore. We went in July ( we were stuck with school hols then and only booked the tunnel dates, everything else was pot luck. 

We especially liked the north coast around Trebeured, the Ile Grande area, nice aire lovely beaches and the headlands at Camaret sur Mer on the west coast below Brest. 

The Vedee is a bit more crowded we found, 

Hoope you have agood time 

alan


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

Agree with DTPChemicals.

Avoid the East coast - it doesn't exist!! Gulf of Morbihan area has something for everyone and is a good place to start. Head for Vannes then fan out South each way around the lagoon and enjoy


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

The Aire at St Gilles Crox De Vie is a favourite of ours, 10 min walk into town. The Aire overlooks a Grass area with small lake, Very good facilities for MH's.
Never found it to busy right up to school main holidays and Sept onwards.
Very good Restaurants especially for Mules.
Dennis


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

ahh, the French and donkey meat!


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

thieawin said:


> ahh, the French and donkey meat!


Beat me to it - I thought they only ate horses


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

They gave up eating Donkey and Horse.



They now eat the British.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If you are at all interested in pre history the ancient Stone Age monuments in south Brittany are second to none in the World. Notably around Carnac.

Dick


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Depending on what you are looking for, you could do worse than head for Les Moulins site on the Ile-de- Noirmoutier (an easy 4 hours drive from Saint Malo & about 50 kms from Nantes). We've just had 8 nights there & it is great site - especially if you have family with you. 
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...t9TdBQ&usg=AFQjCNEZnQN_ocDCiVYkg6WxxHtYBRJteg
If you don't fancy the site, still think about heading for the Ile-de-Noirmoutier, as there are at least a couple of aires on the island.


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi

We have just returned from 5 weeks Spain/France. The last few days were just outside Vannes at a fantastic site next to an aerodrome. Don't let that put you off - it was so quiet, other than 1 jet the loudest noise was the parachutists as they practised falling!!!. The site has a flock of chickens that come round at lunchtime for titbits, great swimming pool and really clean facilities. ACSI book 1063 Camping du Harras.

Would go back there like a shot

Bill & Patsy


----------



## montyswiper (May 3, 2011)

If you are anywhere near to La Tranche Sur Mer, do go to the seafood restaurant on the beach, along the boardwalk going out of town.The seafood platter is amazing.La Tranche is a lovely little French seaside town.Sorry cant help with campsites.Also, if you are anywhere near La Rochelle, it too is lovely, only much larger.Enjoy


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

Not sure if you're extending into July but the Tour De France starts on the 2nd in the Vendee and covers Brittany over the following few days....

http://www.letour.fr/2011/TDF/COURSE/us/le_parcours.html

Worth the extension if you can fit it in, perhaps? I'll be there!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Isle de Brehat at the very top right hand corner is a lovely day out AND there is an aire with the most fantastic views about 150m from the ferry !! (its also a BIG car park but there is an "aire area" set aside.) arrive early, tell the attendant you are stopping overnight and enjooy the sunrise the next day, ahhhh bliss !!

Be warned the Vendee can get very crowded !!! and full of less than perfectly behaved children (of all ages) The campsites tend to be huge and the pitches "bijou" at times. Not an area I would plan to spend a long time in. 

Brittany for the most part is brilliant, try the Crozon peninsula !!


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Every time we are in the Vendee we always stop here for a few days great site http://www.lepong.com/camping-vendee.html

Dill


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

A couple of years ago we did a tour around all the "Petite Cites de Charactere" They were beautiful walled towns and villages and each had an aire just outside the walls. Any local tourist office in Brittany will have the details, we bought a pack containing the details of them all for about €5.

Regards

Arizona


----------

